# Pool Cleaning Services Needed



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Looking for a "Spring Time Cleaning".

I maintain my own pool, it is easy once clean and balanced.

But now it needs a good brushing down etc. and vacuum.
Probably several vacuums.

Who would you use?

Thanks
BT


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Found an awesome deal!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom,

Can you please share who you found to do this and your experience when you have a minute?

Thanks!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

joebuck said:


> Tom,
> 
> Can you please share who you found to do this and your experience when you have a minute?
> 
> Thanks!



PM sent, I will advise further after the weekend.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

id wait another month or so.... 2 cents.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Realtor said:


> id wait another month or so.... 2 cents.


No, it is always easier and cheaper to keep the pool up all year long.

Mine now has issues from chemicals after new liner, that left a white powder everywhere, and now requires allot of brushing. More than my arms can handle. I got to get it back to perfect now. 

Then it is easy to maintain.

I let mine go down two years ago, to green. 
Never ever ever again will I make that mistake.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

2 seasons ago I battled mine, it's been good this past year! My folks in Pcola use a service, I think its' 75 a visit and he comes 2x's a month.....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> No, it is always easier and cheaper to keep the pool up all year long.
> 
> Mine now has issues from chemicals after new liner, that left a white powder everywhere, and now requires allot of brushing. More than my arms can handle. I got to get it back to perfect now.
> 
> ...


 Now I understand.

I have a question. I've had this in ground pool for over 15 years now. The first year I spent a fortune on all the chemicals. Since then (past 14 years) all I have done is put chlorine and water (only when it doesn't rain) in this thing. only had algae a couple times, and those times were because I didn't add the chlorine. Other than that no issues. Why all the PH and alkalinity hubalah? during the winter, I even forgo the chorine when its colder out....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I went w/ a saltwater pool....Only thing is it's like a diesel, if it breaks---it costs more!!! I like the maintenance on it though!!! I spend about 80-90 bucks a year on salt and that's it!!!! As long as the generator is working properly, you are good to go!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Realtor said:


> Now I understand.
> 
> I have a question. I've had this in ground pool for over 15 years now. The first year I spent a fortune on all the chemicals. Since then (past 14 years) all I have done is put chlorine and water (only when it doesn't rain) in this thing. only had algae a couple times, and those times were because I didn't add the chlorine. Other than that no issues. Why all the PH and alkalinity hubalah? during the winter, I even forgo the chorine when its colder out....


If the ph gets acidic it can breakdown the plumbing and pump....it won't happen overnight but.....also your chlorine will last longer if the ph is balanced.....most of the time soda needs to be added to balance the ph because we do have acid in the rain.....theres more to it than that especially if you have a guinnite pool then your calcium needs to be kept in check as well.......


----------

